# Do you name your mantids?



## danswan (Aug 13, 2006)

If I have "favorite" mantids, I name them.

Wahlberghi names:

----------------------

butterfingers, pegasus, amigo, popeye, "The Jackson 5" (Because they "Lighten" as they get older  )

Tenodera names:

---------------------

Timmeh, Vantis.

What names have you given your mantids?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2006)

lol i have had lots of mantids but the only to names i have given were to my budwing the first one bill then bill jr. .bill almost lived 2 years


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 13, 2006)

giraffe, little man, tiny man, dumpy, little dumpy, winky, ghosty.

these are more to do with my girlfriend. if i was by myself i either wouldnt name them - or i'd give em serious names of like gods n stuff


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 13, 2006)

JOHNALDS NAMES ARE FANTASTIC .. especially winky .. what kind of mantis is winky johnald ? :wink: is that some secret code your gf uses :lol: 

but yea .. my gf names mine too ...

Twiglett , Skips , Crinkle , Manny , Mouse , Biscuit , Big MOMMA and FLOWER !

:lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2006)

lol well my mom named mine lol from the song will you mary me bill. i don't have a girlfriend because i am 13 lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 13, 2006)

dumpy is an orchid, it's called that because when i first got it it jumped like crazy everywhere doing somersaults and alsorts. but with us jumpy would be said as dumpy - because we talk like idiots...

winky is a wahlberghi, which i guess is fitting because of the eyespots (winks) . i think it was called that because of how tiny it was and it had big eyes. it's no secret code :lol: 

giraffe is the gongy, cos they do look like giraffes ( i actually house with it some model giraffes of similar size )

i'm surprised my girlfriend didnt name them like yours 13ollox, after food... :lol: 

i would have named mine lkike danswans if i'd had half a chance.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 14, 2006)

i named one of mine was my first she was an african and called Spod

Spod the sphod


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

No.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2006)

I only name them when the species of mantis is down to less than 10. Main reason for naming them is purely for book keeping purpose such as ooth laid, hacthling rate, mating, etc.


----------



## infinity (Aug 14, 2006)

first mantid i had was a sphod... (still got a tape of HER somewhere)

called her Matthew cos i didn't know how to sex at that time...

Never named since...

- although named my scorpions Fluffy and Cuddles


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

When I had some adult Rubrastigmata, the first I had, I recall calling the ladies Sally, Prudence and Dianne.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Oct 27, 2006)

If My Budwing is female ill prolly name it Zelda or Shiek, if its male probably Bowser or Thor

If my Grandis is female probably Rogue orMystique, if male Morpheus or Zues

lol kinda wierd


----------



## kevinr (Oct 27, 2006)

I named mine Sid, because the shape of his head reminds me of Sid the sloth from Ice Age


----------



## jellyflakes (Oct 28, 2006)

i named my one mi-mi


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 28, 2006)

I named one of mine Hobbes. My name is Calvin so it's Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I named my European Thor, before I knew it was a female. She was just SO big compared to the little green ones I'd found before, and she was so pale she reminded me of a viking type of bug. So she became known as Thor.

Apparently my mom named her first ever puppy Thor, so maybe the name runs in the family. Though I could never do that to my own child!

The little green one I found is called Little Matt after a friend. We have 4 people named Matt in my circle of friends and one is smaller than the rest so he is called little matt. The latest Mantid I caught was sooo tiny and so flighty and excited it reminded me of him. He knows and just laughs about it and says I better not starve him.

Once the 4 ooth's start hatching I dont think Ill name the nymphs.

Unless one really reminds me of it's mother, then we'll have another Thor, haha.


----------



## ponchot (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Im glad to see this thread...I was afraid I

was the only one who might have named Mantids.

I see them as pets after all.

My 2006 set of Chineese Mantids:

Swearinger (my favorite=a bit mean)

Juliet (2nd favorite = very sweet)

Marie

Bobbie (He was a jerk...I let him go)

Logan (always injured)

Dominic

Cody

Brandon

Monty

Ariel (very beautiful vivid green)


----------



## viciousmantis (Nov 8, 2006)

My H.Grandis female is named Vicious... do I really need to say why?

Male of the same species is named Cyclops, since he has 1 working eye.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 12, 2007)

My ootheca hatched on New Year's Day so I have a bunch of them. Well, I couldn't take care of so many but didn't want any of them to get killed so I gave some to my sister. The ones I kept are named like this:

Alpha, Bravo, Delta, Echo, Foxtrot, Golf, ......

So far, 21 in my possession are still alive.


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2007)

My first mantids- (african) had names  

They were Hook (one leg shorter), Stripe (striped back as a larvae), BlackEye (with a black eye) and males, Green (just green...) and Lazy (doing nothing at all as an adult...)  

No I have names for my male dessicata's: Demon (his almost black!), Torro (his antenas are funny horns-like shaped). Females have no special features so they are just "nightmares"


----------



## timp (Jan 13, 2007)

What cool names people have come up with! Mine is called Henry because thats what my sister named him, I dont think there was any logic behind it!


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 14, 2007)

I've only named one of my H. Grandis as of now. She's an L5 and my biggest mantid. She lost a leg in her first molt so I named her Alice after the 3 legged dog on the cover of Alice in Chains' self titled. It's grown back now, but she's definitely my favorite.


----------



## skinnylegs (May 7, 2007)

i named one of my africans Dumpo,because everytime i picked her up she took a dump on my hand :wink:


----------



## Nacho Libre (May 8, 2007)

Mine are called "Nacho Libre" and "Lightening McQueen" My kids and their love of movies played a big part in naming them! It is funny how once you have named something you become more attached to it!


----------

